# Looking for a little sister for Maile Mae



## valn5kids (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a maltese right now named Maile Mae and she is 3yrs old. I am looking for a little sister for her. But I don't know any breeders.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you looking for somebody locally or in a general area?


----------



## valn5kids (Feb 15, 2012)

Definitly local.... I don't mind driving, but I do not want to ship. I live about 1 hour north of Dallas.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

You are very lucky! Many wonderful breeders are in Texas!

Here's a link to the American Maltese Association Breeders in Texas
American Maltese Association


----------



## valn5kids (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome thanks, I will go check it now :0)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ta-Jon Maltese is in Tulsa
Rhapsody Maltese in TX
Adura Maltese in TX

Here is my Ta-Jon dog:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, Valerie  Indeed, you're near some great breeders. I would recommend Tammy Simon of Ta-Jon. She's in the Tulsa, OK area--don't know if that's close enough for you. But Tammy's one of the nicest breeders I've contacted and I would love to have one of her babies. Good luck


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome fellow Texan! I live in the DFW Metroplex, but work at UNT in Denton. You must be close.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pashes in Dallas recently had a girl available -- don't know if she's been spoken for.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Both of my Maltese are Ta-Jon's - I've had 3 of her Maltese. She's a very good breeder.

Pashes is a very good breeder also.

Here's my two Ta-Jon's; Blaze on left is a yr old, Gimme on rt is a retired Champion, 5 yrs old. They are wonderful, have great personalities and very healthy.

Good luck in your search, one will come along.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pashes Maltese is near Dallas too.


----------

